

The Lack of an App Store Free Trial - afx2in
http://blog.forecast.io/the-app-store-free-trial/

======
pdenya
As a developer I understand the draw but as a consumer I definitely do not
want limited time free trials. Limited functionality free version w/IAP
upgrade is a popular way to solve this problem.

